# Postfix+libdb-4.3.so



## nUkEm (19. April 2007)

Hallo!

Infos zum System Debian 4.0
postfix, postfix-mysql, postfix-pcre,libsasl2, libsasl2-modules ,libsasl2-modules-sql, sasl2-bin,libdb4.3 (Berkeleydb4.3)
Postfix Version 2.3.8

ich habe follgendes Problem:


```
host:/var/log# /etc/init.d/postfix restart
Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix/usr/sbin/postfix: /usr/local/bdb/lib/libdb- 4.3.so: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libpostfix-util.so.1)
.
Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfixpostconf: /usr/local/bdb/lib/libdb-  4.3.so: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libpostfix-util.so.1)
postconf: /usr/local/bdb/lib/libdb- 4.3.so: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libpostfix- util.so.1)
/usr/sbin/postfix: /usr/local/bdb/lib/libdb-4.3.so: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libpostfix- util.so.1)
/usr/sbin/postconf: /usr/local/bdb/lib/libdb- 4.3.so: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libpostfix-util.so.1)
/usr/lib/postfix/master: /usr/local/bdb/lib/libdb- 4.3.so: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libpostfix- util.so.1)
```
Die Datei ist vorhaden und gibt auch Versions Informationen raus!

```
host:/var/log# ldd -v /usr/local/bdb/lib/libdb-4.3.so
        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
        libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb7db0000)
        /lib/ld- linux.so.2 (0x80000000)

        Version information:
        /usr/local/bdb/lib/libdb-4.3.so:
                 libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
                 libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.1.3) => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.1) => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2) => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
                 libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.0) => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3.2) => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
        /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6:
                ld-linux.so.2 (GLIBC_2.1) => /lib/ld- linux.so.2
                ld-linux.so.2 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/ld-linux.so.2
                ld-linux.so.2 (GLIBC_PRIVATE) => /lib/ld-linux.so.2
                ld-linux.so.2 (GLIBC_2.0) => /lib/ld-linux.so.2
```
Woran könnte das liegen oder wie behebe ich diesen Fehler?


----------

